# "Serie A1 Live" the PC game of the italian BB league



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

The official start is on february 16th, 2006 

"Fronte del Basket" ("basketball front") is the italian version of NBA Live, based on the 18 teams, arenas etc of the italian A1 League.










SG Gianluca Basile is the "icon"


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

fricking neat man! Are Bargnani and Belinelli in the game?


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

shookem said:


> fricking neat man! Are Bargnani and Belinelli in the game?


There should be all the italian 1st division players of 2005-2006 season so Bargnani and Belinelli (and Datome) will probably be in the game.


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

finalmente un altro italiano nel forum.da dove vieni?

the viedogame of the italian league isn't so good.

look a this link http://pc.gameszone.it/news_gallery.php?n_id=912&o=3


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

Toxicity said:


> There should be all the italian 1st division players of 2005-2006 season so Bargnani and Belinelli (and Datome) will probably be in the game.


right


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

ciaaaoooooooooooooooooooo Luca, vedo che sei stato al mio livello di creativitá nei riguardi di un nome. Come forse tu abbia notato, non sono molto attivo, peró se verrai spesso potró iniziare a postare, potremo anche avere qualche duello (vinceró io ovviamente :biggrin: ). Comunque, DW>AI


ps Perché non scrivi dove abiti, le tue squadre preferite, etc?


----------

